
Lyft ends electric scooter operations in Oakland, Austin and San Jose - MilnerRoute
https://news.yahoo.com/lyft-ends-electric-scooter-operations-171711550.html
======
jay_wild
What happens to all the old / retired scooters when something like this
happens? I'd love to buy a "project" scooter and refurb it back to my
satisfaction

------
sieabahlpark
Oh my God, there is a light at the end of the tunnel. You may have the
opportunity to drive through a green light and not have a scooter run a red
light or stop sign.

------
danielfoster
This is great news for everyone. I’m a big fan of expanding mobility options,
especially if we can take cars off the road, but I’m sick of tripping over
scooters.

~~~
kylebenzle
I'm a big fan of electric cars, but I'm sick of everyone having one.

